# Realtek DCH DTS Waves Pro Audio Intel SST Drivers Packs



## antonkaz (Jun 17, 2021)

Please release this mod drivers packs. Many thanks. Goodbye


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 19, 2021)

*NO, antonkaz!* 

you already made a similar request thread here.
plus Waves ltd has put *severe restrictions* on their maxxaudio software and will only work on certain Acer, Dell & Fujitsu systems and NOT on most other name brand PCs like Asus, Gigabyte HP, MSI, Samsung, etc. because these other vendors do NOT have a paid license for waves maxxaudio. end of story.

moderators, please lock this thread


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 20, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> *NO, antonkaz!*
> 
> you already made a similar request thread here.
> plus Waves ltd has put *severe restrictions* on their maxxaudio software and will only work on certain Acer, Dell & Fujitsu systems and NOT on most other name brand PCs like Asus, Gigabyte HP, MSI, Samsung, etc. because these other vendors do NOT have a paid license for waves maxxaudio. end of story.
> ...


Waves make VST plugins too. Hello. Can make driver for that? Not no. VST and APO .


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 23, 2021)

There links on all modded Realtek Drivers Packs
Ferather DTS DCH Drivers
Realtek HD Audio Unlocked Drivers - DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital
Dj Urko Driver by Alan Finotty Team
Alan Finotty Team DCH Driver Mod Pack
Alan Finotty 2019 Realtek Mod Driver HD
Alan Finotty Realtek Mod Driver HD - March 2019
Realtek I2S Driver
Realtek Waves Driver


----------

